# [SOLVED] Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi my friends , this has happened twice now, about two weeks apart.

our three alarms are wired in with our circuitry in the house, and each has a battery in it , as a back-up. There is one alarm on each level of our house.

Both times, the bathroom shower was turned on before the ringing ( one alarm is located right outside the bathroom door), and the bathroom entry door was ajar.

My question is this - could the hot steam from the shower cause the alarm to sound? and if not, any suggestions.

The batteries are about four months old.

Thanks in advance, lennon:wave:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

The batteries may be fairly new but how old are the alarms??

Yes, the steam can set the alarm off....it kept happening in my father's house. The problem did not lie with the alarm....... the bathroom exhaust fan was not doing it's job with an obstructed duct. Check the exhaust fan for draw.....when the room gets steamy look to see if the steam is being pulled towards the exhaust. If you don't have an exhaust fan, you need one!!...:grin:

The alarm may be getting old and in need of being replaced....or may be just plain dusty. I found a link (my smoke detectors but should apply):

http://www.brkelectronics.com/faqs/diy/no-smoke-present-mro


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

Oh, thanks SABL- I thought as much about the steam. Yes, we have a light/exhaust fan combo in the bathroom. We'll give that a good cleaning, and then follow the points noted on the great website you provided.

PS the alarms are seven years old. If we needed to , how would we go about changing them since they are hooked up to the electric system in our house? Would we need an electrician?:4-zap:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

They recommend replacement after 10 yrs. If you can locate a supplier for the same brand of alarm, it may be an easy changeout with no electrical work needed. (the mounting base may be the same) If electric work is needed you need to find a well trusted friend/relative who is comfortable working with electric *and has experience*. It *is* an easy job but not for a novice....things can go wrong. I am not an electrician but can (and have) wired complete houses in full compliance with local codes and passed inspection. IF you do not have a person you can trust you should consult a certified electrical tradesman.


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

Hi Lennon,

Steam can cause the alarm. It has happened to me many times. I used to have the fire alarm just outside of my bathroom/sauna door. When I was using the shower (and specially sauna) and the bathroom was full of steam, alarm started in couple minutes, if the door was open. 

The temperature in the room where the alarm was, was normal room temperature.

This happened over 10 years ago. Modern alarms are probably better.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

Not only steam, but if the wife cooks meat to the well done point that can set em off too. I mess with my wife all the time when she cooks, if the alarm goes off, I tell her "dinner is ready"  ( yea I get the look )

I'd recommend moving the one near the shower to another location, or take cold showers.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

Smoke alarms activate because of particles in the air, IE the carbon particles in smoke.

I have seen them set off because of steam and even because of baby powder. (dont ask)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

Outside the bathroom is a give-a-way, move the detector to another location. This isnt a combination carbon monoxide/smoke detector, is it?


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Smoke Alarms rang SPONTANEOUSLY for NO reason!!*

The alarms are 7 yrs old, so I guess we have some time. Thankfully we know a good electrician who can help us when the time comes to change them.
_Thanks to all of you_ for answering. I think we have solved the problem: hubby will _fully close_ the bathroom door before he starts the shower LOL!! I will now mark this case RESOLVED!!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted out


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

thanks to all of you !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know!! You still might have to watch the steam escaping when he opens the door.....(how about doing a load of laundry or running the dishwasher as soon as he gets in the shower??..:grin


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

teeheee


----------

